# Gym Membership billing



## jans04 (Sep 2, 2008)

I work for a Brain Injury Rehabilitation Center and many of our clients are assisted living or supported living inpatient which we bill on a perdiem basis based on the carrier contract. Each client has a Cost Projection which outlines the clients program. This particullar client wants to go to the gym as it will help him get back into physical fitness training which is what he was doing prior to his injury however this was not built into his  program. Ins approved gym membership which our company paid for up front  we in turn have to bill the carrier however, I do not know which code to use any suggestions???


----------



## jans04 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## mbort (Sep 18, 2008)

an unlisted code of some sort perhaps


----------



## MGASKILL (Sep 18, 2008)

*Gym membership*

Does the patient have what equals to a disabling mental health problem? If so check out HCPCS codes G0176 and G0177.


----------



## Cottrell (Sep 18, 2008)

*Health club membership*

S9970 is the code for Annual health club membership.


----------



## jans04 (Sep 24, 2008)

I used  an unlisted code (A9999) and I got denied.  Thanks


----------

